

Run Android APKs on Chromebooks - brianjking
https://github.com/vladikoff/chromeos-apk

======
niutech
The Android Runtime for Chrome (ARC) beta is available for Linux/OSX/Windows
too: [http://dfiles.eu/files/i565k9sv8](http://dfiles.eu/files/i565k9sv8) (CRX
file)

